# RR: 135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Kegel (cond.), Haseleu, Goldberg, Leipzig Radio Orchestra & Chorus, Dresden Cathedral Boys	(1976)










2.	Gielen (cond.), Reich, Davos, Austrian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Vienna Boys' Choir	(1974)










3.	Boulez (cond.), Pittman-Jennings, Merritt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Opera Chorus	(1996)










4.	Solti (cond.), Mazura, Langridge, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1984)










5.	Cambreling (cond.), Grundheber, Conrad, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, EuropaChorAkademie	(2014)










6.	Rosbaud (cond.), Fiedler, Krebs, NDR Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1954)










7.	Boulez (cond.), Reich, Cassilly, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, Orpheus Boys' Choir	(1975)










8.	Levine (cond.), Tomlinson, Langridge, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1999)










DVD: Gatti (cond.), Nickler (dir.), Grundheber, Moser, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus (2006)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Kegel (cond.), Haseleu, Goldberg, Leipzig Radio Orchestra & Chorus, Dresden Cathedral Boys	(1976)
2.	Gielen (cond.), Reich, Davos, Austrian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Vienna Boys' Choir	(1974)
3.	Boulez (cond.), Pittman-Jennings, Merritt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Opera Chorus	(1996)
4.	Solti (cond.), Mazura, Langridge, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1984)
5.	Cambreling (cond.), Grundheber, Conrad, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, EuropaChorAkademie	(2014)
6.	Rosbaud (cond.), Fiedler, Krebs, NDR Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1954)
7.	Boulez (cond.), Reich, Cassilly, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, Orpheus Boys' Choir	(1975)
8.	Levine (cond.), Tomlinson, Langridge, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1999)
DVD: Gatti (cond.), Nickler (dir.), Grundheber, Moser, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus (2006)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

